# Mass Effect 3 Leak: Offenbar als illegaler Torrent-Download ins Internet gelangt



## FrankMoers (3. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3 Leak: Offenbar als illegaler Torrent-Download ins Internet gelangt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3 Leak: Offenbar als illegaler Torrent-Download ins Internet gelangt


----------



## Jackm (3. März 2012)

Da ist ja jemand gaaaaanz schnell! 

Man findet die N7-Edition seit Tagen auf allen Einschlägigen Webseiten...


----------



## Sancezz1 (3. März 2012)

Jackm schrieb:


> Da ist ja jemand gaaaaanz schnell!
> 
> Man findet die N7-Edition seit Tagen auf allen Einschlägigen Webseiten...


 
Und wie ist das Spiel?


----------



## mostwantedmc (3. März 2012)

Naja also ich muss erst mein System aufrüsten um zu zocken...
Bisschen gespielt, aber rockt mich nicht weg, full performance muss her...


----------



## billy336 (3. März 2012)

danke pc-games, wird gleich gesaugt, häts nicht gewusst 
wer braucht torrent.** oder boerse.** wenn es pc-games gibt  *sarkasmus ende*


----------



## rewetuete (3. März 2012)

Klar ist das die Verkaufsversion! Es sind ja schließlich nur noch 5 Tage bis zum Release und eine News ist das auch nicht wert...


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (3. März 2012)

Ich kann den Link zum Download nicht finden xD


----------



## Darkblue12 (3. März 2012)

Mal was ganz anderes. Ich Blicke hier bei den Releaseterminen nicht so ganz durch, hier wurde wieder 8. März gepostet, dies ist aber falsch im deutschen Trailer etc. ist immer vom 9. März die Rede. Weiß hier jemand genaueres?


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (3. März 2012)

Ahhhh jetzt habe ich den Downloadlink gefunden, ganz unten rechts.
Mass Effect 3 N7 Digital Deluxe Edition Origin Rip Multi6 - PK ...
Finde hier keine angaben zum Crack oder den Hostern ?
Bitte mal aktualisieren LOLOLOLOL....


----------



## billy336 (3. März 2012)

VirtuallYBanisheD schrieb:


> Ahhhh jetzt habe ich den Downloadlink gefunden, ganz unten rechts.
> Mass Effect 3 N7 Digital Deluxe Edition Origin Rip Multi6 - PK ...
> Finde hier keine angaben zum Crack oder den Hostern ?
> Bitte mal aktualisieren LOLOLOLOL....


 
ja wäre lieb, wenn einer der redakteure hier mal weiterhelfen könnte, mir fehlt auch noch ein keks 
wäre nett wenn ihr nochmal so ne fette news posten könntet, sobald der keks verfügbar ist. danke!


----------



## Hasamoto (3. März 2012)

*schadenfreude*
Ohne Origin währe das EA nicht passiert * HIHIHI*

ne spass bei seite was glaubt ihr warum das so schnell gecrackt wurde??????

Trosdem kann ich mich glatt abrollen vor lachen^^

Ich hätte es ja gekauft wenn Origin nicht pflich gewässen währe 
Aber jetzt überlege ich gerade ernsthaft ob ich es nicht einfach klaue


----------



## Darkblue12 (3. März 2012)

Ich Blick bei dem Chaos an Releaseterminen nicht mehr durch ich denke 8. März ist falsch im offiziellen Trailer steht 9. März weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## VodkaMen (3. März 2012)

selbst wenn origin scheisse ist , finde ist es doch ziemlich traurig für ME 3


----------



## HMCpretender (3. März 2012)

Freut mich zu hören dass es bereits vor dem offiziellen Release eine malware-freie Version ohne Origin gibt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen schnellen Internetanschluss auftreiben.

Ich würde ja auch bezahlen, aber nicht für ein minderwertiges Produkt.


----------



## dennis-2810 (3. März 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> *schadenfreude*
> Ohne Origin währe das EA nicht passiert * HIHIHI*
> 
> ne spass bei seite was glaubt ihr warum das so schnell gecrackt wurde??????
> ...


 
Gecrackt wurde es noch nicht. Ist lediglich ein Datenträgerabbild.
Und warum kaufst du es dir nicht einfach und benutzt dann einen Crack oder sonstiges, was das Spielen ohne Origin erlaubt. 
Das Spiel verdient es..


----------



## Slayer2 (3. März 2012)

Wäre die Version auch ohne Origin im Netz gelandet: Wahrscheinlich.
Da soll man sich noch wundern wieso alles über Internetaktivierung versucht wird abzuschotten, weil einfach einige das Prinzip von Besitz immer noch nicht verstanden haben.
Das Kommentar: "Spiel ist ja schlecht geworden, also zahle ich nichts" ist ja wohl der größte Unfug. Entweder man zahlt oder man holt sich das Spiel nicht. Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob man den Preis bezahlt, macht man es nicht dann kann man die Leistung aber auch nicht nutzen.


----------



## Jackm (3. März 2012)

So ein Schwachsinn der hier verzapft wird...  Als ob Origin etwas dafür könnte, dass jemand seinen Preload ins Netz stellt. Das ist übrigens kein Leak sondern ganz einfach Alltag in der Raubkopier-Szene.

Bei der Crysis 2 Beta damals, das war was!


----------



## Kerusame (3. März 2012)

mir egal ich wart sowieso auf meine CE 
und im endeffekt wird das keinen unterschied machen, bin ich mir sicher! ME3 wird sich blendend verkaufen...


----------



## cryer (3. März 2012)

Bei manchen Kommentaren kriege ich auch das Kotzen.Einigen wäre anzuraten, dass sie vielleicht erstmal ihre Rechtschreibung in den Griff kriegen, bevor sie sich illegal Spiele aus dem Netz ziehen. Lernprogramme gibt es da auch!

Wieder andere meckern wegen Origin und denken keine Sekunde darüber nach, dass es genau IHRE Handlungen sind, die eine Software wie Origin überhaupt erst ermöglicht haben. Aber klar, man hat ja nun immer ein gutes Argument, wieso man nicht kauft, eine bessere Ausrede kann man als "Schmarotzer" nicht haben.

Ich nenne nun mal bewusst keine Namen, wer die Kommentare liest, kann sich denken, wen ich meine.

Manche zahlen zig Hundert Euro für ein Handy, mit dem ihre exakte Position jederzeit verfügbar ist und in dessen Software auch Überraschungen schlummern, auf die niemand hinweist. Aber bei einer Software wie Steam oder Origin, da meckert man. 

ME3 wird ein tolles Spiel, wer halt keine tollen Spiele mehr haben will, weil die Entwicklerstudios den Einsatz nicht mehr rausholen können, der saugt weiter.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. März 2012)

dafür fehlt unseren konsolerofreunden im gegensatz zur warez scene ...

N7-Arsenal Pack bestehend aus Sniper Rifle, Schrotflinte, Pistole, SMG
Squad-Mate Alternate Appearance Pack
Normandy “Robotic Dog”-Begleiter
Commander Shepard Casual Outfit (N7-Hoodie)
Soundtrack mit exklusiven Musikstücken
Zugang zu einer Zusatzmission und -charakter


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (3. März 2012)

Das einzigste was hierdran besonders ist, dass die XBOX-Version so spät erst online ist. Normalerweise ist die noch viel ehr vor release im netz.Und für den PC ist es nur der Preload von Origin (mit dem man im gegensatz zur XBox nicht spielen kann) und wenn EA den nicht im Netz haben will, dann sollen sie halt nicht so früh nen preload anbieten. Die kümmern sich ja eigendlich eh nicht um ihre Kunden.


----------



## Comp4ny (3. März 2012)

Der Leak betrifft beide EU-Version, darunter auch Deutsch.
Und das schon seit ein paar Tagen!

Sowohl STANDARD als DELUXE EDITON -- ABER es gibt noch keinen Crack.
Ist somit noch nicht Spielbar.

Wahre Fans kaufen sich das Spiel eh  So wie ich ^^


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (3. März 2012)

Slayer2 schrieb:


> Wäre die Version auch ohne Origin im Netz gelandet: Wahrscheinlich.
> Da soll man sich noch wundern wieso alles über Internetaktivierung versucht wird abzuschotten, weil einfach einige das Prinzip von Besitz immer noch nicht verstanden haben.
> Das Kommentar: "Spiel ist ja schlecht geworden, also zahle ich nichts" ist ja wohl der größte Unfug. Entweder man zahlt oder man holt sich das Spiel nicht. Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob man den Preis bezahlt, macht man es nicht dann kann man die Leistung aber auch nicht nutzen.


 
Warum investiert EA, Ubisoft und Co. überhaupt soviel Geld um seine Spiele mit "Unknackbaren" "Revolutionären" und "Kundenfreundlichen" Schutzmaßnahmen zu versehen ?
Warum macht EA keine Aktion "Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, gibts das Geld zurück" !
Statistisch gesehen bringt nur eine kleine Anzahl von Menschen das jeweilige Produkt zurück um sein Geld zurück zu verlangen denn sonst würden diesen Service nicht so viele Unternehemen anbieten, oder ?
Haben die angst das zu viele ihren anspruch wahrnehmen ?
Dann liegts am Produkt ... 
EA und andere Publisher vermitteln oft durch Trailer einen falschen eindruck über das tatsächliche Spiel und regen Kaufwünsche die im endeffekt zu keiner Relation mit der Qualität des Produktes stehen.
Man ist enttäuscht und hat keinen Regressanspruch... (bsp. Dragon Age 2)
Ich schweife ab .. xD
Ich befürworte das ziehen von Raubkopien nicht aber 60 € sind ein ganzer Batzen Geld für mich als Überbetrieblicher Auszubildender der noch weniger verdient als ein "Harz4-empfänger" (Deutschland ist echt am ende) xD
Verstehe also Kommentare wie "Spiel ist ja schlecht geworden, also zahle ich nichts"


----------



## maikblack2011 (3. März 2012)

wieso kommen als so news.es ist fast normal das 360 version 10 tage vor release im netz ist.
genauso wie die pc-preloadversionen die nichts bringen ohne crack.


----------



## simba572 (3. März 2012)

warum man in sowas wie origin investiert? weil es für die pcler die zukunft ist. 
die originale versionen verkaufen sich auf dem pc sowieso nicht, also muss man die leute dazu ''zwingen''. solche plattformen bieten nebenbei noch billige titel an,über digital bleibt auch mehr geld beim publisher, der einzelhandel verschwindet einfach, guck euch doch nur steam an, das ist ein milliarden geschäft geworden. 

das mit den trailer kann man auch nicht ernst nehmen,sry. das sind cinematics..
sollte jeder wissen. kinotrailer zeigen auch nur das beste oder wollen einen heiß machen.

edit:
was mir grade einfällt, es ist doch klar warum es keinen rücktausch gibt. fall: jemand kauft sich ein SP game aus (mass effect z.b) spielt es durch und bringt es zurück  und ''leiht'' sich das nächste aus,.. klar würden das nur die wenigsten machen aber sicherlich noch genug.


----------



## billy336 (3. März 2012)

schön zu hören, dass wenigstens noch ein paar so viel anstand und verantwortungsgefühl besitzen und sich zum kauf entscheiden. nur sind diejenigen, die sich das spiel illegal besorgen genau diejenigen, die dann schimpfen wenn es kaum mehr pc oder drm-freie releases gibt, dass die spiele immer kürzer werden und immer teurer und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit argumenten wie: "weil die spiele so kurzweilig und überteuert sind klauen wir ja auch" die raubkopie-szene gabs schon vor jahrzehnten (starcraft 2 erster großer fall) und damals waren die argumente genauso wie heute: wenn es etwas umsonst zu kriegen gibt, warum dann bezahlen...


----------



## N7ghty (3. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> schön zu hören, dass wenigstens noch ein paar so viel anstand und verantwortungsgefühl besitzen und sich zum kauf entscheiden. nur sind diejenigen, die sich das spiel illegal besorgen genau diejenigen, die dann schimpfen wenn es kaum mehr pc oder drm-freie releases gibt, dass die spiele immer kürzer werden und immer teurer und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit argumenten wie: "weil die spiele so kurzweilig und überteuert sind klauen wir ja auch" die raubkopie-szene gabs schon vor jahrzehnten (starcraft 2 erster großer fall) und damals waren die argumente genauso wie heute: wenn es etwas umsonst zu kriegen gibt, warum dann bezahlen...


 Ja, DRM hat auch so was von geholfen.  Ich kanns echt verstehen, wenn Leute sich gewisse Spiele ziehen. Raubkopierer bieten einfach einen besseren Service, bestes Beispiel UbiLauncher. Das gilt bei weitem nicht für jedes Spiel, es gibt auch genug andere Beispiele (The Witcher 1+2 zum Bleistift), aber es gibt genug Spiele, bei denen der ehrliche Käufer gegängelt wird und der Raubkopierer die nervigen Funktionen wie den UbiLauncher oder Anmeldungen im Internet und und und eben nicht hat.


----------



## fatal-illusion (3. März 2012)

Leider nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich, war doch zu erwarten...ich hoffe nur, dass so manch einer es ungefähr handhabt wie ich und zwar vorerst die Standardedition nicht kauft (bin nicht wirklich glücklich was den Day 1 DLC betrifft), aber durchaus in Betracht zieht, eine Art GotY zu kaufen, wenn diese bereit steht. Aus diesem Grund ein Spiel illegal zu laden, macht die Gesamtsituation sicher nicht besser....aber keine Sorge, ich bash hier jetzt keine Raubkopierer, wer das machen will, macht das sowieso, da braucht's auch keine moralischen "Entschuldigungen" als Schutzschild mehr.


----------



## DarthDevil (3. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> , die dann schimpfen wenn es kaum mehr pc oder drm-freie releases gibt, dass die spiele immer kürzer werden und immer teurer und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit argumenten wie: "weil die spiele so kurzweilig und überteuert sind klauen wir ja auch" die raubkopie-szene gabs schon vor jahrzehnten (starcraft 2 erster großer fall) und damals waren die argumente genauso wie heute: wenn es etwas umsonst zu kriegen gibt, warum dann bezahlen...


 wieso sollten die raubkopierer sich über drm aufregen? im gegensatz zu ehrlichen kunden müssen die sich nämlich nicht mit installationslimits, onlinezwängen, aktivierungen und accountbindungen herumärgern, traurig aber wahr....


----------



## nolleX (3. März 2012)

Wie schon gesagt wurde, ohne Crack und somit (noch) unbrauchbar.

Aber solche Spiele kauf ich immer als Orginal (sogar CE) ^^


----------



## fatal-illusion (3. März 2012)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> wieso sollten die raubkopierer sich über drm aufregen? im gegensatz zu ehrlichen kunden müssen die sich nämlich nicht mit installationslimits, onlinezwängen, aktivierungen und accountbindungen herumärgern, traurig aber wahr....


 
Das mag stimmen, für mich erscheint es aber dennoch - für Viele der "Zieher" - eine willkommene Entschuldigung zu sein ein Spiel aus'm Netz zu holen. Wie gesagt, ist ja Jedem selbst überlassen, würd mich da auch nicht - wieder - darüber aufregen, nur meine Meinung. Dass VIELES falsch läuft in der ganzen "Kopierschutz"/Torrent & Co. Frage steht ohnehin ausser Frage, aber wie dagegen angehen? Ein offener Dialog ist in dieser Größenordnung wohl kaum möglich.


----------



## DicknHals (3. März 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> *schadenfreude*
> Ohne Origin währe das EA nicht passiert * HIHIHI*
> 
> ne spass bei seite was glaubt ihr warum das so schnell gecrackt wurde??????
> ...




Origin wird nur zur Installation benötigt und fürn MP und das wurde schon mehrmals gesagt. Ansonsten kannste Origin getrost auslassen zum spielen. Aber so Leuten wie Dir is das eh völlig Wurst, hauptsache Ihr könnt irgendwelchen zusammengereimten Müll von euch geben. Ihr hattet eh nie vor das Spiel zu kaufen und da täuschen auch net solche scheinheiligen Ausreden drüber weg !


----------



## Comicfreak1978 (3. März 2012)

Öhm... Also wäre ich Publisher, würde ich euch mal so langsam Feuer unterm Hintern machen. Schlimm genug, das Spiele leaken, aber das ihr dann auch noch dem letzten Idioten davon erzählt, finde ich schon mehr als geschäftsschädigend. Würde ich mal drüber nachdenken, liebe Redaktion...


----------



## Chris1q1q (3. März 2012)

Comicfreak1978 schrieb:


> Öhm... Also wäre ich Publisher, würde ich euch mal so langsam Feuer unterm Hintern machen. Schlimm genug, das Spiele leaken, aber das ihr dann auch noch dem letzten Idioten davon erzählt, finde ich schon mehr als geschäftsschädigend. Würde ich mal drüber nachdenken, liebe Redaktion...


 
Das nennt sich Pressefreiheit...

Und EA hats verdient


----------



## CARISMBLUE (3. März 2012)

Ich glaube das Software wie Origin nicht hauptsächlich wegen Piraterie eingeführt wurde. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr genau wie es damals möglich war einfach in der Videothek ein Spiel auszuleihen, es durchzuzocken und wieder abzugeben. Oder wie man im An- und Verkauf gebrauchte Spiele billiger kaufen konnte. So etwas wird mit Sachen wie Steam oder Origin unterbunden, da die Spiele somit an deinen persönlichen Account gebunden sind. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man Super Nintendo Spiele noch unter Freunden ausborgen konnte.

Natürlich spielt Piraterie auch eine Rolle, aber mal ehrlich Spiele (vor allem Konsolen-spiele) sind heutzutage sehr teuer. Man kann viele Spiele nicht mehr testen (z.B. aus der Videothek, oder von einem Bekannten ausleihen). Manche Spiele sind mittlerer Weile personengebunden, sprich man zahlt zweimal 60 Euro wenn zwei Brüder es im selben Haushalt gleichzeitig spielen wollen. Weiterhin geht der Wettbewerb verloren wenn Publisher ihre Spiele selbst vertreiben. Sie alleine bestimmen den Preis und nicht die Elektronikhändler um die Ecke. Publisher wollen einfach das jeder der ein Spiel spielt auch den Vollpreis löhnt. Es gibt viele Gründe für Plattformen wie Origin. Und so langsam können sich Publisher auch nicht mehr dahinter verstecken das es einzig und allein um den Schutz vor Raubkopien geht. 
Momentan kann man zumindest noch froh sein das es noch Hard Copies von Spielen gibt, denn ich denke bald wird es Spiele nur noch in digitaler Form über Origin z.B. geben.


----------



## platti18 (3. März 2012)

ohne crack eh nicht spielbar und 70% der user kaufen eh das game weils einfach geil ist und es jeden cent wert ist!!!!!


----------



## Cinerir (3. März 2012)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an Crysis 2....das tauchte ja auch online auf. Ich frage mich, wie das jedes Mal passieren kann. ..


----------



## Comicfreak1978 (3. März 2012)

Das nennt sich nicht Pressefreiheit, sondern Oportunismus. Wäre ich Redakteur, würde ich solche Meldungen nicht bringen, das wäre ganz einfach unter meiner professionellen Würde. Wenn´s das erste mal wäre, könnte ich ja noch verstehen, das man etwas sensationelles darüber zusammentextet. Aber PC-Games bringt solche "News" bei (fast) jedem Leak grösserer Titel.

Finde es einfach schade, das eine Seite, die früher sehr viel Insider-Wissen rausgehauen hat, sich heute mit der 1000. Aktualisierung von Skyrim-Mods, Leaks und Eigenwerbung selbst demontiert....


----------



## Darkblue12 (3. März 2012)

Ich Blick bei dem Chaos an Releaseterminen nicht mehr durch ich denke 8. März ist falsch im offiziellen Trailer steht 9. März weiß jemand mehr? Amazon sagt auch 8. März ...


----------



## platti18 (3. März 2012)

.de is 8 märz einige andere länder 2 tag früher bzw 2 tage später
http://help.ea.com/article/mass-effect-3-release-schedule
mit proxy wie in bf3 kannst du sogar 2 tage früher spielen also am 6


----------



## Zerth (3. März 2012)

Vielen Dank Herr Redakteur, jetzt weiß jeder das man auf Mass Effect nicht mehr warten (und auch nicht mehr bezahlen) muss.


----------



## weisauchnicht (3. März 2012)

Oh insbesondere eine Konsolenversion ^^  - die pösen pösen Raubkopierer vom PC waren das bestimmt.... also wirklich mal     /Sarkastische Ironie off


----------



## LostHero (3. März 2012)

Achjee @PCGames das ist doch (wie bei jedem anderen Spiel auch) sowas von kalter Kaffee und sollte meiner Meinung nach auch nicht groß rausposaunt werden, weils dann auch der Letzte weiß und "finden kann".

Aber wenn ihr die Leute schon informieren wollt:
der Rip ist bereits wenige Minuten nach start des Preloads auf Origin im Netz aufgetaucht.


PS:
ich suche noch einen oder eine die sich via facebook "recruiten" lassen würde damit ich endlich den vollen 5/5 MP Headstartbonus bekomme am releasetag.
Ich beiße auch nicht  und bin im anschluss daran gern für die ein oder andere MP partie zu haben!


€dit:
oha hab das kleine aber feine Detail bezüglich der xbox überlesen. Na das ist doch mal ironie des Schicksals. Dabei sollen doch die Consolen ach so sicher sein .


----------



## Hasamoto (3. März 2012)

DicknHals schrieb:


> Origin wird nur zur Installation benötigt und fürn MP und das wurde schon mehrmals gesagt. Ansonsten kannste Origin getrost auslassen zum spielen. Aber so Leuten wie Dir is das eh völlig Wurst, hauptsache Ihr könnt irgendwelchen zusammengereimten Müll von euch geben. Ihr hattet eh nie vor das Spiel zu kaufen und da täuschen auch net solche scheinheiligen Ausreden drüber weg !


1: um das Spiel spielen zu können muste es über Origin aktivieren, aber jemand wie du weiss das natürlich nicht
2: um die Aktievierung Durchführen zu können muss man logischer weise ein Origin account haben und ,was auch logisch ist,Origin auf der Platte haben
3: Ich habe den Ersten und den Zweiten teil gekauft und hatte mich auf dem Dritten echt gefreut aber da ich mir so ein MÜLL wie Origin niemals auf der Platte packen werde muss ich auf dem Kauf verzichten
Das heist für mich wieder eine Spiele serie die man nicht zu ende spielen kann,so wie Assisens Creed
4rigin Liest Datein aus den Meine REg.ini ist eine Datei die NUR dazu da ist um meinen rechner zu sagen wo auf MEINER festplatte welches Program zu finden ist, Nicht um EA,UBISOFT, oder sonstieges gesogz zu übermitteln was ich installiert habe
Das darf bei mir nichtmal GOTT

Haste es jetzt geschnallt


----------



## DAmado (3. März 2012)

Da sieht man wieder wie viel es den unterschiedlichen Publisher bringt wenn sie Beträge im Millionenbereich für einen guten Kopierschutz raus hauen aber am Ende doch die Spiele schon meistens vor dem Release gecrackt werden oder aber spätestens kurz danach. Ich möchte mal bezweifeln das Spiele ohne Kopierschutz auch nur sehr geringfügig weniger verkauft würden.


----------



## billy336 (3. März 2012)

ich denke einen kleinen aber feinen unterschied machen solche dinge aus. es ist ein unterschied, ob ein spiel gecrackt wird und nur auf einschlägigen sites die runde macht, oder pc-games quasi mit news wie diesen darauf mit dem finger zeigt: "dieses spiel ist bereits zu haben, schaut euch nur um und ihr werdet fündig" mit diesem herumposaunen weiss inzwischen jeder depp dass es me3 zum laden gibt (wenn auch noch ohne keks, aber der kommt eh bald) und wenn es nur ein grundschüler ist, der sich gerne me3 gekauft hätte, nie etwas von warez gehört hat und aufgrund so eines artikels hellhörig wird, sich schlau macht und sich anschliessend tierisch darüber freut 50€ gespart zu haben...


----------



## Mothman (3. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> ich denke einen kleinen aber feinen unterschied machen solche dinge aus. es ist ein unterschied, ob ein spiel gecrackt wird und nur auf einschlägigen sites die runde macht, oder pc-games quasi mit news wie diesen darauf mit dem finger zeigt: "dieses spiel ist bereits zu haben, schaut euch nur um und ihr werdet fündig" mit diesem herumposaunen weiss inzwischen jeder depp dass es me3 zum laden gibt (wenn auch noch ohne keks, aber der kommt eh bald) und wenn es nur ein grundschüler ist, der sich gerne me3 gekauft hätte, nie etwas von warez gehört hat und aufgrund so eines artikels hellhörig wird, sich schlau macht und sich anschliessend tierisch darüber freut 50€ gespart zu haben...


ME3 ist imo ab 16 Jahre. Ein 16 jähriger Grundschüler wäre eh nicht normal, da kommt es dann auf ME3 auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Chaz0r (3. März 2012)

Kann mir mit Origin mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Ich hatte Angst, dass ME3 auf meinem System nimmer läuft, wollts mir also für die PS3 holen. Interesse halber, wollte ich aber gerne wissen wies auf meinem System rennt und hab mir also die Demo aufn PC geladen (für alle dies interessiert: Mein System ist vom Prozessor her unter den Minimalen Anforderungen, ich hab 2x2.14Ghz und es rennt meines erachtens nach noch besser als Teil 2, also vollkommen ruckelfrei). 
Mit der Demo dann logischerweise auch Origin, auch wenn ich nach all den News sehr, sehr skeptisch war. Also Origin gestartet und während des Demo ladens und spielens per Process Monitor geguckt, was das Programm macht.

Ich hab mehrfach sämtlichte Zugriffe durchgeguckt und hab nicht einen Zugriff gefunden, der irgendwie komisch war. Haben die was geändert, oder hab ich einfach nur was falsch gemacht, oder wie oder was?
Ich weiss nicht wies zu Anfang war, aber jetzt, als ich Process Monitor während des Downloads und der gesamten Spielzeit nebenher laufen lassen hab, war absolut jeder Zugriff Ok


----------



## LostHero (3. März 2012)

@Chaz0r:

zum jetzigen zeitpunkt (standpunkt exakt jetzt um 23:25) kannst du was die "spionage" von Origin angeht unbesorgt sein, da diese nicht (oder zumindest nicht umfangreicher als z.b. bei steam auch) stattfindet.
es wird also (derzeit) nicht (mehr?) deine komplette festplatte etc pp gescannt.

das kann sich aber über nacht mittels eines origin updates jeder zeit ändern.

und hier kommt das eigendliche problem:
die EULA von EA der du bei der Origin installation zustimmst.
denn du räumst EA da explizit die rechte ein so gut wie alles an daten zu erheben von dir und deinem pc und deinem spielverhalten und schlimmer noch, diese daten an dritte weiterzugeben.

DAS ist das eigendliche problem an der sache und nicht Origin per se.
denn dadurch ist EA berechtigt, Origin (und das was es mit deinem pc macht) jeder zeit zu ändern, OHNE dich explizit darauf hinzuweisen.
ich hab das nun so "gelöst", dass ich mir aus alten PC teilen inner schublade der vergangenen 3 jahre nen zweitpc zusammengeschraubt habe und da drauf nix ausser windows, origin und me3 haben werde.
dann soll EA daten sammeln bis sie schwarz werden .


----------



## Chaz0r (3. März 2012)

Gut, dann sehe ich da für mich kein Problem.

Auf einer Mass Effect Seite (genaue Quelle würde ich bei Interesse suchen), stand, dass ein EA Mitarbeiter hobbymässig an einer Open Source Alternative zu Origin arbeitet, wo solche Funktionen von EA nicht eingebaut werden können oder man gegebenenfalls den Code selbst eben anpassen darf, wie man will. EA scheint damit wohl einverstanden zu sein.

Da er wohl bereits ein paar Wochen daran arbeitet, wird das sicher nicht mehr so elend lange dauern, bis das Ding erscheint. Sollte EA also nur mit dem Gedanken spielen sonen Mist einzubauen, wird halt die kommende Alternative genutzt.

Ich meine das auf Mass Effect - Universe: Dein Portal zur SciFi-Saga von Bioware irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Ka wie alt die News ist, bin nur durch Google drauf gestoßen.

Edit: Ne andere Quelle, aber hier stehts nochmal: http://www.gamona.de/games/aktuelle...ive-zu-eas-origin-in-arbeit:news,2037734.html


----------



## DarthDevil (3. März 2012)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Das mag stimmen, für mich erscheint es aber dennoch - für Viele der "Zieher" - eine willkommene Entschuldigung zu sein ein Spiel aus'm Netz zu holen.


das bezweifel ich ja auch gar nicht, ich meinte damit ja nur das raubkopierer nicht diejenigen sind die sich groß über drm aufregen.


fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ist ja Jedem selbst überlassen, würd mich da auch nicht - wieder - darüber aufregen, nur meine Meinung. Dass VIELES falsch läuft in der ganzen "Kopierschutz"/Torrent & Co. Frage steht ohnehin ausser Frage, aber wie dagegen angehen? Ein offener Dialog ist in dieser Größenordnung wohl kaum möglich.


 also ich denke da läuft so ziemlich alles falsch, vor allem bezweifel ich ernsthaft das es bei den ganzen drm maßnahmen wirklich um schutz vor raubkopien geht, ich glaube vielmehr das es einfach eine willkommene ausrede ist um die kunden mehr einschränken zu können. überhaupt denke ich das die ganze raubkopiererthematik von der industrie künstlich überzogen dargestellt wird. es gab schon immer raubkopierer ebenso wie es schon immer zahlende kunden gab, meiner beobachtung nach trifft sogar meist beides auf ein und die selben personen zu, weil eben auch leuten die sich ihre spiele aus dem netz ziehen klar ist das die entwickler keine spiele mehr entwickeln könnten wenn sie keiner kaufen würde.
ich sehe auch nicht das sich das ganze irgendwie verschlimmert hätte in den vergangenen jahrzehnten, der oft prophezeite untergang der industrie den sie schon seit jahrzehnten predigen steht finde ich ihm krassen gegensatz zur realität in der sich kleine mini-unternehmen zu multimilliardenkonzernen entwickelt haben.


----------



## LostHero (3. März 2012)

huhm? interessant, besonders wenns open source ist werd ich auf jedenfall mal einen blick riskieren.

allerdings halte ich das doch für sehr fraglich, dass das jemals erscheinen und von EA geduldet wird....
aber davon mal abgesehen:
so lang du ME3 nur singleplayer spielen solltest, musst du origin eh nur ein einziges mal nach der installation von ME3 starten um dieses zu aktivieren.
danach soll es laut aussagen von Bioware komplett offline und ohne origin funktionieren. nur der MP zwingt dich dazu origin immer mit zu starten.


----------



## billy336 (4. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ME3 ist imo ab 16 Jahre. Ein 16 jähriger Grundschüler wäre eh nicht normal, da kommt es dann auf ME3 auch nicht mehr an.


 
aha sehr interessant, und du glaubst, jemand der sich das spiel illegal besorgt anstatt es zu kaufen scherrt sich dann aber um die alterseinstufung sprich, lädt nur spiele herunter, die auch für sein alter geeignet sind? 

naja im grunde geht es hier ja nicht um das alter. irgendwann habe ich es auch auf einer seite gelesen, bin auf die idee gekommen und habe angefangen zu saugen wie ein meister. zum glück habe ich nach einiger zeit dann die kurve gekriegt und eingesehen, dass ich damit meinem lieblingshobbby sprich meiner quelle (publisher, programmierer) nur steine in den weg lege. seid jahren kaufe ich nur noch die spiele aber kenne aus meiner alten zeit noch genug, die das nicht tun...


----------



## LostHero (4. März 2012)

Nachtrag zur OpenOrigin geschichte:



> As of 2012-02-28, this project is no longer under active development.


Steht da dick und fett wenn man auf die Projektseite bei sourceforge geht.
Sagte ja bereits, dass EA das niemals dulden wird.


€dit:
okay commando zurück, das projekt scheint zwar seitens des EA Mitarbeiters (dmex) nun stillgelegt/beendet zu sein, aber der code ist verfügbar:
http://openorigin.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/openorigin/

bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn mir mal anzusehen bzw. diesen zu compilieren und zu testen ob die ME3 demo damit noch läuft. mal sehen ob ich die tage zeit dazu finde.


----------



## MrFob (4. März 2012)

Aha, die XBox version also, was? Na zum Glueck sind die Konsolen ja sooooo sicher vor Raubkopierern.
/sarcasm

Wuerde es ja amuesant finden wenn es nicht so traurig waere.


----------



## natsen (4. März 2012)

also ich saugs mir nicht  kaufen auch nicht weil das spiel nix ür mich ist und jetzt? wem kümmerts? niemanden...


----------



## Karazaaman (4. März 2012)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aha, die XBox version also, was? Na zum Glueck sind die Konsolen ja sooooo sicher vor Raubkopierern.
> /sarcasm
> 
> Wuerde es ja amuesant finden wenn es nicht so traurig waere.



Die PS3 ist bis dato die sicherste Konsole und seit 5 Jahren immer noch ungeknackt. (ausser ein Exploit der mit der FW 3.55 wieder gefixt wurde, aber aktuelle Spiele laufen nicht.) Und wird wohl auch noch ein Weilchen ungeknackt bleiben! Die konsole ist sicher.

Die Wii war ja schon nach ein paar Wochen komplett offen, und die Xbox ebenfalls gepatcht.

Deine Aussage trifft also nur auf die Nintendo und Microsoft Vertreter zu 



billy336 schrieb:


> die raubkopie-szene gabs schon vor jahrzehnten (starcraft 2 erster großer fall) und damals waren die argumente genauso wie heute: wenn es etwas umsonst zu kriegen gibt, warum dann bezahlen...



Keine Ahnung wie du auf Starcraft > 2 < als erster großer Fall kommst, aber die Warez Szene gabs schon zu Amiga Zeiten. Damals noch ohne Internet über Highspeed Floppy Discs! Das war weit vor Starcraft...

Ich lad bzw kauf mir inzwischen keine Spiele mehr. Machen einfach keinen Spaß im Moment, Innovation = 0. Merks ja an den Spielen die ich mir testweise mal geladen (ja hängt mich) hab.
Einmal gestartet und wieder gelöscht.

Wenn die Spiele mal wieder besser werden, geb ich auch gern mal wieder Geld dafür aus.


----------



## hifumi (4. März 2012)

Comicfreak1978 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich nicht Pressefreiheit, sondern Oportunismus. Wäre ich Redakteur, würde ich solche Meldungen nicht bringen, das wäre ganz einfach unter meiner professionellen Würde. Wenn´s das erste mal wäre, könnte ich ja noch verstehen, das man etwas sensationelles darüber zusammentextet. Aber PC-Games bringt solche "News" bei (fast) jedem Leak grösserer Titel.
> 
> Finde es einfach schade, das eine Seite, die früher sehr viel Insider-Wissen rausgehauen hat, sich heute mit der 1000. Aktualisierung von Skyrim-Mods, Leaks und Eigenwerbung selbst demontiert....



Jep, genau das wurmt mich auch seit ich mich hier angemeldet habe.

Zu ME3: Kaufen werd ich es nicht. Und Runterladen wohl auch nicht. Ist mir leider zu vorhersehbar, dieses Spiel. Sowohl vom Gameplay als auch von der Story her.


----------



## dickdurstig (4. März 2012)

das die ps3 sich ist dass ich nciht lache

ps das kann man doch nciht als news bringen stand schon vor 4 tagen im netz zum download bereit


----------



## warcraft (4. März 2012)

Karazaaman schrieb:


> Die PS3 ist bis dato die sicherste Konsole und seit 5 Jahren immer noch ungeknackt. (ausser ein Exploit der mit der FW 3.55 wieder gefixt wurde, aber aktuelle Spiele laufen nicht.) Und wird wohl auch noch ein Weilchen ungeknackt bleiben! Die konsole ist sicher..


 

Ha dass ich nicht lache.

Erkundige dich mal genauer.

Es gibt Custom Firmwares  ab 3.55 Aufwärts und Gepatchte EBOOT Dateien so wie damals zur PSP um auf der 3.55  Spiele  die eine Höhere Firmware verlangen Abspielen zu können.  Soviel Zum Thema der Exploit wär gefixt.. Und ne meine PS3  ist nicht gecrackt. Da  ich Online Zocken will.

Auf der VITA Läuft sogar Hello World.  Jeder der mit der PSP  etwas Erfahrung hat  weiss was ich meine.

Und für die Vita habe ich nichtmal 3  Sekunden in Google gebraucht um das herauszufinden.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (4. März 2012)

Ich werds mir kaufen, aber wenn mir diverse DLC´s vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss zu albern werden , werde ich wohl andere Methoden ergreifen 

@warcraft
der Vita gebe ich maximal noch zwei Monate bis eine CFW rauskommt ...


----------



## Karazaaman (4. März 2012)

warcraft schrieb:


> Ha dass ich nicht lache.
> 
> Erkundige dich mal genauer.
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt keine 3.55 CFW (Ausser Spoofer). Gepatchte Eboots, ja, aber daran sind die Entwickler selber schuld. Oder warum meinst gibt es die gepatchten eboots nicht für alle spiele?


----------



## Chaz0r (4. März 2012)

Naja, die PS3 ist definitiv die sicherste Konsole seit langem, quasi ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo man von den Cartrides zu CDs/DVDs ging.

Nicht 100% sicher, durch den damaligen Bug, aber im Vergleich um ein Vielfaches sicherer als Wii und 360.


----------



## DicknHals (4. März 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> 1: um das Spiel spielen zu können muste es über Origin aktivieren, aber jemand wie du weiss das natürlich nicht
> 2: um die Aktievierung Durchführen zu können muss man logischer weise ein Origin account haben und ,was auch logisch ist,Origin auf der Platte haben
> 3: Ich habe den Ersten und den Zweiten teil gekauft und hatte mich auf dem Dritten echt gefreut aber da ich mir so ein MÜLL wie Origin niemals auf der Platte packen werde muss ich auf dem Kauf verzichten
> Das heist für mich wieder eine Spiele serie die man nicht zu ende spielen kann,so wie Assisens Creed
> ...



ne du schnallst es anscheinend net...

Alles was du von Dir gibst is doch eins zu eins von dem Rummel abgeleitet der damals zum Erscheinen von BF3 gemacht wurde. Zwecks Origin durchsucht meinen Rechner "mimimi" und dem dazugehörigen "Fakevideo". Und es wurde von mehrern Computerzeitschriftet getestet und wiederlegt und quasi bewiesen das dieses Video ein Fake ist und es sich dabei um einen Virenscanner handelte. Ich hatte am Anfang auch bedenken deswegen, aber da ich nunmal zugerne BF spiele war ich gezwungen Origin in kauf nehmen zu müssen und ich habs genauso beobachtet mit diversen Programmen. Und also zumindest bei mir krebst das Teil nur in seinen ordnern rum und nich wie von dir propagiert in den Registern oder sonst wo. Ausserdem da du es ja nie installiert hattest würde ich gerne wissen woher du wissen willst das es in deiner "REg.ini" rumeiert ? 

Und um nochma zu 1. und 2. was zu sagen. Ja du installierst vorher Origin und dann ME3 dann aktivierst du es über Origin und fertig. Dann machst Origin wieder aus und startest ME3 via Shortcut und schon is alles fein solange du natürlich nicht MP spielen willst. Oder haste jetzt noch Angst das Origin sich vielleicht selber im Hintergrund anschaltet ?


----------



## Hasamoto (4. März 2012)

DicknHals schrieb:


> ne du schnallst es anscheinend net...
> 
> Alles was du von Dir gibst is doch eins zu eins von dem Rummel abgeleitet der damals zum Erscheinen von BF3 gemacht wurde. Zwecks Origin durchsucht meinen Rechner "mimimi" und dem dazugehörigen "Fakevideo". Und es wurde von mehrern Computerzeitschriftet getestet und wiederlegt und quasi bewiesen das dieses Video ein Fake ist und es sich dabei um einen Virenscanner handelte. Ich hatte am Anfang auch bedenken deswegen, aber da ich nunmal zugerne BF spiele war ich gezwungen Origin in kauf nehmen zu müssen und ich habs genauso beobachtet mit diversen Programmen. Und also zumindest bei mir krebst das Teil nur in seinen ordnern rum und nich wie von dir propagiert in den Registern oder sonst wo. Ausserdem da du es ja nie installiert hattest würde ich gerne wissen woher du wissen willst das es in deiner "REg.ini" rumeiert ?
> 
> Und um nochma zu 1. und 2. was zu sagen. Ja du installierst vorher Origin und dann ME3 dann aktivierst du es über Origin und fertig. Dann machst Origin wieder aus und startest ME3 via Shortcut und schon is alles fein solange du natürlich nicht MP spielen willst. Oder haste jetzt noch Angst das Origin sich vielleicht selber im Hintergrund anschaltet ?



Auszug aus der Gamestar

*Ursprüngliche Meldung:* Electronic Arts Online-Dienst  Origin will alle auf einem Rechner installierten EA-Spiele unter seinem  Dach vereinen - auch die, die als Retail- oder Steam-Version gekauft  wurden und die noch keinem Origin-Zwang unterlagen.

Im DayOnePatch-Forum  berichten einige User, nach dem Start von Origin seien plötzlich  Start-Icons zu Spielen verfügbar gewesen, die sie schon Monate vorher  bei Steam oder als Boxed-Version gekauft hatten - etwa * Dead Space 2 *oder * Mass Effect 2 *.  Das Steam-Overlay sei aber nach wie vor aktiv gewesen; bei Origin sei  lediglich eine Verknüpfung zum Start des Spiels hinterlegt worden.

Noch  ist die neue Funktion aber nicht komplett bei Origin ausgerollt. Bei  keinem unserer Testläufe wurden Steam- oder Retail-Spiele von EA bisher  Origin hinzugefügt. Fragt sich, wie Origin an die Daten der  anderen installierten Spiele kommt. Offenbar fügt der Dienst auch Spiele  hinzu, die nicht über den EA-Account offiziell registriert wurden.

User Mitsuhiko liefert bei Reddit eine Erklärung:  Origin lässt eine Routine über die Windows-Registry und einige Ordner  auf den Festplatten laufen, um EA-Spiele zu identifizieren. Der Dienst  sucht dabei nur nach Dateinamen, liest gefundene Dateien aber nicht aus.  Auch werden dabei keinerlei Daten an Electronic Arts übertragen.

Die Scanfunktion dient also nur dazu, alle EA-Spiele zentral über ein Start-Center zu verwalten.

Dass Origin die Festplatten auf Daten scannt, dürfte aber abermals bei Origin-Skeptikern nicht gerade für Begeisterung sorgen.










Da haste den beweis das Origin die REG.ini ausliest


genauso wie wenn einer sagt 

*Ich lese deine Post nicht ich schau mir nur die Buchstaben an*


Man der muss  doch was Übermittelt haben sonnst währen die Icons niemals aufgetaucht


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (4. März 2012)

Tja, wenn gamestar richtig ermittelt hat (und das ist hier sicher der richtige Ausdruck), liegt Hasamoto richtig. Von wegen keine Spionage... 

Origin ist nicht zu unterstützen. Nicht nur wegen diesem Punkt, sondern auch weil damit der Domino - Effekt begründet ist. Ubisoft könnte der nächste sein. Solange sich das Geschäftsmodell rentiert, wird kopiert. Und zwar von den Publishern, die weitere ähnliche Vertriebsplattformen entwickeln. Noch gibt es erst zwei, einer davon hochprofitabel. Und nach dem Riesen - Hype um ME 3, steht zu befürchten, dass nach BF 3 das nächste erfolgreich vermarktete Spiel viel Profit trotz Origin erzielt.

Das ist bei dem Aufwand, den EA und die Medien wie PCG und GSt. betreiben, schon fast unabhängig von der Qualität, welche die Spiele haben oder nicht.


----------



## DicknHals (4. März 2012)

Wie Hasamoto oben schon gepostet hat :

*Origin lässt eine Routine über die Windows-Registry und einige Ordner   auf den Festplatten laufen, um EA-Spiele zu identifizieren. Der Dienst   sucht dabei nur nach Dateinamen, liest gefundene Dateien aber nicht  aus.  Auch werden dabei keinerlei Daten an Electronic Arts übertragen. Die Scanfunktion dient also nur dazu, alle EA-Spiele zentral über ein Start-Center zu verwalten.
* 
Origin sucht sich halt EA Spiele zusammen und vereint sie als Shortcuts auf seiner Benutzeroberfläche. Das empfinde ich meinerseits eher als Komfort da ich nun alle Spiele über ein Tool öffnen kann. Gut das da halt auch Steamspiele erscheinen is dumm und muss dann halt noch bearbeitet werden, aber im Großen und Ganzen störts mich net. Aber genug davon, den das Thema wurde schon tausendmal abgehandelt. Mich störte eher die Art und Weise wie es gerechtfertigt wird das man sich ein Spiel im Netz illegal saugt weil man Origin net abkann.


----------



## billy336 (4. März 2012)

DicknHals schrieb:


> Wie Hasamoto oben schon gepostet hat :
> 
> *Origin lässt eine Routine über die Windows-Registry und einige Ordner   auf den Festplatten laufen, um EA-Spiele zu identifizieren. Der Dienst   sucht dabei nur nach Dateinamen, liest gefundene Dateien aber nicht  aus.  Auch werden dabei keinerlei Daten an Electronic Arts übertragen. Die Scanfunktion dient also nur dazu, alle EA-Spiele zentral über ein Start-Center zu verwalten.
> *
> Origin sucht sich halt EA Spiele zusammen und vereint sie als Shortcuts auf seiner Benutzeroberfläche. Das empfinde ich meinerseits eher als Komfort da ich nun alle Spiele über ein Tool öffnen kann. Gut das da halt auch Steamspiele erscheinen is dumm und muss dann halt noch bearbeitet werden, aber im Großen und Ganzen störts mich net. Aber genug davon, den das Thema wurde schon tausendmal abgehandelt. Mich störte eher die Art und Weise wie es gerechtfertigt wird das man sich ein Spiel im Netz illegal saugt weil man Origin net abkann.


 
und vor allem schadet man nicht ea und origin mit dem illegalem runterladen sonder in erster linie den entwicklern. wer runterlädt ist schuld wenn es bald keine retail games mehr gibt sondern alles über cloud/stream läuft...


----------



## MICHI123 (4. März 2012)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Naja, die PS3 ist definitiv die sicherste Konsole seit langem, quasi ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo man von den Cartrides zu CDs/DVDs ging.
> 
> Nicht 100% sicher, durch den damaligen Bug, aber im Vergleich um ein Vielfaches sicherer als Wii und 360.


 hm?? Also ich meine zu wissen (hab selber keine PS3) dass man die einfach per USB Stick Cracken kann um gebrannte spiele zocken zu könen und Hacks nutzen zu könnenl. Bei der xbox360 hingegen braucht man doch nen hardware-mod ?


----------



## HMCpretender (5. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> und vor allem schadet man nicht ea und origin mit dem illegalem runterladen sonder in erster linie den entwicklern. wer runterlädt ist schuld wenn es bald keine retail games mehr gibt sondern alles über cloud/stream läuft...


 
Wer für EA entwickelt ist selber schuld, wenn es bald keine Retail-Käufer mehr gibt, sondern alles über Torrents/Filehoster läuft...


----------



## DicknHals (5. März 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Wer für EA entwickelt ist selber schuld, wenn es bald keine Retail-Käufer mehr gibt, sondern alles über Torrents/Filehoster läuft...


 
Das is genau die falsche Einstellung. Du würdest sicher auch, als Beispiel, bei ner finanziell gutgestellten Firma arbeitet wo es auch ordentlich Kohle am Monatsende in die Tüte gibt und net bei nem Drittklassigen Dorfunternehmen wo du gerade ma Mindestlohn bekommst. Und dann würdest du sicher auch über die Methoden dieser großen Firma hinwegsehen weil du ja weißt das es sich am Ende auch für dich lohnt.


----------



## CARISMBLUE (5. März 2012)

Letzt endlich ist die Diskussion sinnlos. Ich war gerade auf der Minecraft Seite und hab mir den Counter für die Verkaufszahlen angeschaut. Momentan wurde Minecraft 5,170,460 mal verkauft und Minecraft besitzt keinen mega Kopierschutz im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen. Trotz dessen waren die Leute bereit Geld zu zahlen und das wird auch bei Mass Effect 3 der Fall sein. Niemand wird pleite gehen wegen illegaler Downloads. Es gibt Sie schon seit Jahren und wenn Spieleentwickler pleite gehen liegt es wohl eher an wiederholten schlechten Produkten oder an falschen Kalkulationen innerhalb des Projektes. Und EA wiederum wird weiterhin dumme Software wie Origin entwickeln.


----------



## DarthDevil (5. März 2012)

CARISMBLUE schrieb:


> Letzt endlich ist die Diskussion sinnlos. Ich war gerade auf der Minecraft Seite und hab mir den Counter für die Verkaufszahlen angeschaut. Momentan wurde Minecraft 5,170,460 mal verkauft und Minecraft besitzt keinen mega Kopierschutz im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen. Trotz dessen waren die Leute bereit Geld zu zahlen und das wird auch bei Mass Effect 3 der Fall sein. Niemand wird pleite gehen wegen illegaler Downloads. Es gibt Sie schon seit Jahren und wenn Spieleentwickler pleite gehen liegt es wohl eher an wiederholten schlechten Produkten oder an falschen Kalkulationen innerhalb des Projektes. Und EA wiederum wird weiterhin dumme Software wie Origin entwickeln.


 endlich mal jemand der die wahrheit noch sieht 
das ganze dient publishern wie ea sowieso nur als vorwand um kundenrechte zu beschneiden. spiele können durchaus auch erfolgreich sein wenn man gänzlich auf einen kopierschutz verzichtet, man sehe sich nur spiele wie edna bricht aus oder sins of a solar empire an.


----------

